# Outdoor enclosures for Monitors



## doey19 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Guys
I'm looking at the possibly of building a large outdoor enclosure for either a goulds or southern Heath monitor. Just looking for ideas or suggestions on how best to go about it. It's a long term project as I can't legally get one for another 12 months due to WAs keeping laws so it gives me plenty of time to do it right. So if anyone can offer any advice or maybe a few photos it would be appreciated. 
Also, although I think I already know the answer, is there anything I can keep with them or is it not worth the risk?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Both monitors burrow a lot and eat frogs and reptiles as available. So you might get by with keeping adult Bluetongues, Bobtails and King Skinks with them but definitely nothing smaller. Being burrowers, you will need to make allowances for this in an outdoor pit. You can bury galvanised aviary wire a half metre straight down along the perimeter. Alternatively you can bury a half metre of the same wire about 20 cm down around the perimeter of the enclosure, parallel to the surface. If you keep them well fed they are less likely to have a go at their cage mates. You should provide a covered area protected from the weather in which they can brumate. A metre to a metre and a half section of the pit covered with a waterproof roofing, with up to a one depth of one metre of loose hay underneath, is an ideal way to go. Excavate that section so that most of the hay sits below ground level.

Blue


----------



## phatty (Jun 4, 2013)

i will post some pic tonight i have a small outdoor pic going for my ackies seems to be going good looks like theres a rabbit in the with all the borrows


----------



## phatty (Jun 4, 2013)

i just cut the tub to the desired height drill alot of hole in the bottom. covered the bottom with fly mesh then drilled holes in the sides more ventilation as well as extra drainage all rock touch the bottom cover with mesh to keep hawks out will get more pic tonight if I am home early 
Chris 
Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

